# Convert Rs-485 port with 15 pin connector to COM1 9 pin connector



## bimalp (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi I am Bimal,
I am completely new to Device drivers and hardware related topics. I have a T3805 Weighing scale to which there is a 15 pin port but there is no cable to connect so we brought two connectors one the standard RS-485 connector and 9pin COM1 connector to connect to my computer with cable. Now my is pain how I can wire it up, so I don't loose data 
RS-485
1st pin STB
2nd to 9 Data Bits signal
10 busy
11 J1
12 J2
13 GND
14 TXD
15 RXD

The communication is asynchronous serial communication. I am sorry I am am new sorry for any inconvenience in advance Thank you once again


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

15 pin almost sounds like a MIDI cable?


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

Try this pinning, if the pinout of your T3805 is correct this should work.

T3805 DB15 Serial Port
1st pin STB
2nd to 9 Data Bits signal
10 busy
11 J1
12 J2 
13 GND----------------------DB9 pin 5 (signal ground)
14 TXD----------------------DB9 pin 2 (RXD)
15 RXD----------------------DB9 pin 3 (TXD)


----------

